# Phone scammers, this is how you deal with them



## Alex (11/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hands (12/8/15)

if you up for a laugh and a good read 419 eater is a site where they deal with scammers and drag them along for months and even over a year. some of these guys are brilliant and get to waist so much of these scammers time and some even get them to waist money. 
http://www.419eater.com/html/SkeletonCoast/safari2.html
here is one of there scammers being take apart and it is funny to see the greed in these scammers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

